# TFO Mangrove Push Poles



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey all! I'm looking into getting a new push pole for the new sled and was wanting something carbon fiber/graphite. Has anyone had any experience with the TFO? Are they pretty durable? Keep in mind I don't pole very often. I am open to suggestions (no $1,000 suggestions, though...). Thanks guys!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I used one once, and it felt a little fragile. I like my Biscayne.
Loops are pretty cool too.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Buy a loop 21' from Carbon Marine for 599 and get the warrenty for 50 bux

I demoed a loop this past weekend and will be buying one shortly. The wishbone foot on the loop is far superior. I had to try it to believe it.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/diy/mangrove-pushpole.html

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1220393157


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Use one all the time as do a few friends, and we are tough on em in the grass-----no problems! It is a fine product by a good company.

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Forget the expensive stuff RK. I have a TFO that I bought from Joe at Carbon Marine (Ron @ The Skiff Shop also sells them). It does the job well for me as i don't pole for hours, which seems to suit you as well. If you buy it from CM I believe you can purchase an unlimited repair warranty too.

That being said I've really, REALLY tweaked the pole hard and it has not broken. This ranges from using the pole to support all of my weight to keep from falling off the platform  to wedging it in the garage door bending the snot out of it.

For $300 bucks and not poling 8 hours a day, you can't go wrong.

PS - I'm sure one of the above mentioned shops may loan you a pole if you ask nicely.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Forget the expensive stuff RK.


X2

If you are a part time pole dancer then stick to the affordable option. The TFO Mangrove is an amazing deal for $275 from The Skiff Shop. It does have the characteristics of a fiberglass push pole but lighter. Its a good choice for what you want to do. If at some time you decide you are going to do more poling and want to upgrade you will not be out a ton of money. 

[smiley=rant.gif]

I don't get $600 multi piece push poles. [smiley=thk.gif] I guess if you lived in BFE and needed one shipped then there might be a reason but if you are in FL and want to spend that money then I recommend getting a one piece carbon fiber pole from Stiffy or Moonlighter.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Forget the expensive stuff RK. I have a TFO that I bought from Joe at Carbon Marine (Ron @ The Skiff Shop also sells them).  It does the job well for me as i don't pole for hours, which seems to suit you as well.  If you buy it from CM I believe you can purchase an unlimited repair warranty too.
> 
> That being said I've really, REALLY tweaked the pole hard and it has not broken.  This ranges from using the pole to support all of my weight to keep from falling off the platform   to wedging it in the garage door bending the snot out of it.
> 
> ...


I got mine from Don's Bait & Tackle.
Ashley lent it to us and I got to get a feel for it.
I purchased it shortly after. 

And since he was getting rid of the Biscayne Rods inventory to make room for the Loop poles, I got it for half price.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

> > Forget the expensive stuff RK.
> 
> 
> X2
> ...


I can tell you one thing the way the loop performs is insane! There is no pole in the price range that comes close to it at all! The only pole that i think rivals the loop is the stiffy guide but the guide is a lot more money and feels a lot more fragile! The fact that it is a four piece doesnt bother me any more. It is still stiff and light!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> There is no pole in the price range that comes close to it at all!


[smiley=bs.gif]

For the same money I would go with a one piece Stiffy Hybrid or Moonlinghter carbon fiber pole first.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey there Bubba, I have a "TFO" and love it !! for under $300 it is light and STRONG> I am in no way great at polling you can ask Capt Jan or PhishPhood when they fish with me they enjoy polling as I cast and miss most fish. But when I Pole I do not use Finess I just stick and push. But I get the job done. TFO is well made and the way Capt put it together it looks good. Check with him and see if he has any in Tampa for you to try out. If not come on over to the east side and use mine any time.

www.theskiffshop.com


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> > Forget the expensive stuff RK.
> 
> 
> X2
> ...





As a former pioneer rep for STIFFY I can tell you the "LOOP" from CarbonMarine.com is far better...
1,2,3,5 piece it doesn't matter and the fact Joe is here in FL. and delivers them around the state also means something to me/our customers.

The LOOP & Carbon Marine is the real deal!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

> > There is no pole in the price range that comes close to it at all!
> 
> 
> [smiley=bs.gif]
> ...


You can go for the Stuffy Hybrid all you want.. But wait till that thing starts shedding glass plus its. I pole my boat 100% of the time... I have used the Hybrid, Guide, Biscayne, and now the LOOP.. And I like the LOOP the best....


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*rk*
I've owned/used the TFO P Pole for over a year now and still very happy with it. IMO, for the price, you can't beat them. TFO is a great company and will stand behind any product they sell.


----------



## redmaster85 (Jul 12, 2009)

I just got a mangrove push pole from carbon marine for the price its the best. If u give Joe from carbon marine a call he can help. He also makes the loop.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Ended up going with the TFO. I bought it from Joe (Carbon Marine). Not only do I love the push pole but, Joe's the man. Thanks Joe!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Ended up going with the TFO.  I bought it from Joe (Carbon Marine).  Not only do I love the push pole but, Joe's the man.  Thanks Joe!


Schweeet! I expect to see a report with redfish soon.


----------



## redmaster85 (Jul 12, 2009)

Joe is a good man he just sold me a yeti cooler with a carbon grab bar, push pole and 8 roles of sea deck.The best prices in town.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> Ended up going with the TFO.  I bought it from Joe (Carbon Marine).  Not only do I love the push pole but, Joe's the man.  Thanks Joe!


x2 on Joe da man!


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Has anyone else had a problem with the sections separating? My TFO seems bent at the joint after leaving in the PP holders for a day or so..


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

What type of adhesive was used to join the sections?  If it was sitting in the sun and you used a standard epoxy, then it probably softened from the heat.


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*Salty*
I've never had or heard of any problems with the sections separating (if they were assembled correctly in the first place). It's been my experience that most any glass/carbon items will take a set if exposed to heat while under a load. The best example I can think of is, leaving a strung rod in a hot vehicle.
just my .02 cents


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, I used standard epoxy. I do have some marine epoxy now so maybe I can try and release the sections and redo it once it warms up a bit more.


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

The directions I recieved with mine called for using two part JB Weld. Mine is approaching two years old with no problems.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

> Buy a loop 21' from Carbon Marine for 599 and get the warrenty for 50 bux
> 
> I demoed a loop this past weekend and will be buying one shortly. The wishbone foot on the loop is far superior. I had to try it to believe it.


what he said.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> > Buy a loop 21' from Carbon Marine for 599 and get the warrenty for 50 bux
> >
> > I demoed a loop this past weekend and will be buying one shortly. The wishbone foot on the loop is far superior. I had to try it to believe it.
> 
> ...


Joe puts the Loop wishbone foot on the TFO poles. The guy definitely knows what he's doing!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

> > ......
> > The wishbone foot ...... is far superior. ...
> 
> 
> what he said.


How you going to lock it?


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> > > ......
> > > The wishbone foot ...... is far superior. ...
> >
> >
> ...




You can drill a hole in it if thats a big need for some...
Hope this helps.
Or you can get a regular foor it as he has choices for the buyer.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

Choices are good.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Joe just delivered a push pole to my house. He was great to work with and I would recommend him to anybody.


----------

